# PopUp öffnet sich, obwohl kein IE aktiviert ist!



## basti2k (5 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Seit einigen Tagen habe ich das Problem, das sich einfach so ein PopUp öffnet, obwohl ich nicht im Internet Explorer bin! Habe ausch shon einen VirenScanner und SpyBot "Search and Destroy" durchlaufen lassen! Leider hat das auch nicht geholfen! Ich weiß echt nicht mehr, was ich machen soll! :bigcry:

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

MFG

basti


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2005)

Vage Vermutung, da du nicht angibts,  welches Windows du einsetzt. Hört sich nach dem 
Windowsnachrichtendienst an 
http://www.dialerschutz.de/lexikon.php


> Windows Nachrichtendienst
> Der W. dient eigentlich dazu, in lokalen Netzwerken Sofortnachrichten zu verschicken. Die Nachricht erscheint dann in Form eines Pop-ups auf dem Bildschirm des angeschriebenen Clienten. Seit etwa Herbst 2002 wird der W. auch dazu missbraucht, völlig fremden Usern über das Internet irreführende Werbebotschaften zu senden.


deaktivieren
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/spam/nachrichtendienst.php

cp


----------



## basti2k (5 Juli 2005)

Ich benutze Windows XP Home Edition! Daher bringt mich das Tutorial nicht wirklich weiter!


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2005)

na dann folge doch mal der Anleitung 

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/spam/nachrichtendienst.php

cp

PS: kenne XP Home nicht , aber warum sollte das keinen Nachrichtendienst kennen?


----------



## basti2k (5 Juli 2005)

Wo finde ich denn den Punkt "Dienste" bzw. "NachrichtenDienst"

//Edit:

SO hab ihn gefunden und deaktiviert, mal sehen ob es funktioniert!


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2005)

Wenn du mal Hilfe brauchst

http://www.kachold.de/winxp.html


> Tipps zu WINDOWS XP Professional
> die meisten Tipps sollten auch für Windows XP Home gelten


cp


----------



## basti2k (5 Juli 2005)

Leider besteht das Problem auch noch, nachdem ich den NachrichtenDienst deaktiviert habe!


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2005)

boote  den PC mal neu, möglicherweise ist der Dienst dann erst wirklich deaktiviert 
und kontrollier noch mal nach dem Reboot , ob der Dienst wirklich deaktiviert ist

cp


----------



## basti2k (5 Juli 2005)

Mist! Er ist zwar deaktiviert, aber immernoch besteht das gleiche Problem! Wie kann ich meinen Rechner im Abgesicherten Modus hochfahren? Vll. kann ich ich den VirenScanner und den SpywareScanner im AM starten.. könnte das eine möglichkeit sein?


----------



## News (5 Juli 2005)

Hallo, ich schlage in solchen Fällen immer gern auch eine Anwendung von Windows-"Bordmitteln" vor.
1. Starte über die Ausführen-Zeile im Startmenü das Programm "msconfig" und schau dir die Autostart-Einträge kritisch an.
2. Falls das Problem erst seit wenigen Tagen besteht, lässt sich vielleicht noch mit der XP-eigenen "Systemwiederherstellung" der alte Zustand ohne die Pop-Ups rekonstruieren.
3. Guck mal in den Windows-Unterordner "Downloaded Program Files", ob sich da was Verdächtiges findet.

P.S. Eventuell solltest du statt Spybot in diesem Fall eher die Freeware HijackThis downloaden und einsetzen.


----------



## Dino (6 Juli 2005)

Irgendwie ist mir das Ganze nicht so ganz eindeutig, was da auf dem Rechner abgeht. Wie sieht denn eigentlich dieses "PopUp" aus? Ist es eine Dialog-Box oder eine Webseite oder wie oder was?
Spybot ist - wie oben schon gesagt - ein gutes Helferlein. Etwas rustikaler, aber ggf. auch etwas effektiver zeigt sich ggf. HiJackThis. Ist allerdings nicht jedermanns Sache, die Auswertung dieses Logs zu bearbeiten. Bei Bedarf bitte das HJT-Log mal hier *als Attachment* posten.
Sollten diese Tools (es gibt auch noch andere) keinen Erfolg bescheren und der Bösewicht trotz Löschung wieder auftauchen, ist der Einsatz im abgesicherten Modus möglicherweise der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. 
Abesicherter Modus? Einfach mal F8 beim Rechnerstart drücken, ggf. mehrmals.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2005)

einfach mal die k.exe löschen.
mfg
M.D.


----------

